
Have You Lost Your Cryptocurrency Savings? - JoeCoo7
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/323984
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
As long as you haven't misplaced the private key - if you had 0.01 BTC a year
ago, you still have 0.01 BTC today.

